# Clones Dying?



## Crazy Horse (Mar 19, 2007)

Man this cloning thing is bugging me! It is my second try, and I still can not figure it out. It is day 4 and plants seem to be getting worse. They are really wilted, some have some purplish spots on them, some have some yellowing. What shoud I do? I will try to get some pics up in a minute.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 19, 2007)

Here are the pics. Droopy, yellow, the last pic the edges of the leaf are discolored and curving up. Help needed.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2007)

*How are you cloning? What method? Tell us everything you have done to this point including how you took the clones.  *


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 20, 2007)

O.k. here we go. Took clones from one month old plants. Cut them initially with scissors off the plant. Trimed off extra leaves with razor blade, then cut my 45 with razor blade and immediately put in Wilson's cloning gel. Then I put them in rockwool cubes (with two of the cut off nodes in the rockwool). Same process with all of them. Put them all on a tray with a dome. Have a heating pad under tray, mist them twice a day, keeping rockwool moist. Using a 42 watt cfl. Taking the dome off once to twice daily for an hour or two. That is about it I think. And they still look sick today.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 20, 2007)

Cloning takes practice... Like anything that requires a magic touch.  I would recommend taking your final 45 degree cut under water to avoid air bubbles in the stem.  But that is not the issue becuase these clones are only a few days old.  What is your temp inside the dome?  It looks as if it could be a little hot for them.  It also could not be enough light... I really feel it could be a heat issue though.  Be sure to let your rock wool get a little dry to the touch, it will help speed the rooting process.  I am just starting to get the technique down myself...

Also, try cutting the tips of the fan leaves off... about an inch or so.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't know the temp. The heating pad is on medium, and the rockwool is warm to the touch. They are in my basement on the floor, so it is cool down there. I will grab my thermometer and check it out.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 20, 2007)

Temps with dome on 73-74, rh 80. Temps with dome off 69-70. Anyone?


----------



## noodles (Mar 20, 2007)

There is a product sold by Vita Grow that is supposed to cure the wilting> Check that out on the net and see what you think. It might be worth buying if you want to continue cloning. 

Later


----------



## Growdude (Mar 21, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> O.k. here we go. Took clones from one month old plants. Cut them initially with scissors off the plant. Trimed off extra leaves with razor blade, then cut my 45 with razor blade and immediately put in Wilson's cloning gel. Then I put them in rockwool cubes (with two of the cut off nodes in the rockwool). Same process with all of them. Put them all on a tray with a dome. Have a heating pad under tray, mist them twice a day, keeping rockwool moist. Using a 42 watt cfl. Taking the dome off once to twice daily for an hour or two. That is about it I think. And they still look sick today.


 
What is the Ph of the water you use?
I also agree let the cubes dry out some as this helps alot, dont soak the rockwool.


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2007)

hmm...I'm NOT a rockwool user, but I think RW has a ph issue. I think it should be soaked/treated with properly adjusted water. 
..the one thing that caught my attention immeadiatly, was the number of leaves/nodes "above" ground. Leaves transpire moisture. The more leaf left, the more the plant needs to be able to transpire. That requires moisture, moisture that clones don't have. 
I prefer only a single set of fully formed leaves above ground. 
Have patience, I've had cuts take in excess of a month to root.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 21, 2007)

Ph of water is 6.5-7.0. I trimed some of the leaves last night. Thanks for the replies, just have to wait and see.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have to agree with Hick.  I use rockwool and I have to use this rockwool soak before I use it for my clones to help lower the pH.  Also, turn off the warming blanket, they are not sprouting.  Remember clones are not babies, they are just smaller versions of what you cut them from.  I cut mine perhaps 3 inches from the tip and I trim off all but 3-4 leaves.  I found that it has been much easier to cut them at 45, then I let them soak in clone gel, a few minutes, then I trim off the leaves.  I have a tub about the size of a shoe box, which I have just plain old water in about 2" deep.  I put the clone in neoprene plug and let them float in the water...no net pot, no heater, no dome...I'll grab a pic...Oh in the pic I found, I had too many clones and not enough plugs, so I filled 2 2"netpots with hydroton to keep them up...they too are doing fine. Pic 3 is the plugs, pic 1-2 are my clones.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 21, 2007)

Stupid rockwool lol! Just checked my plants and one of my donors is a female, so I said what the hell and threw the clones from the donor (I took three clones from her) into my aeroponics. lets see what happens.

Maybe I should transfer some of my remaining clones into peat pellets? With the peat pellets do you have to remove the mesh, or can you leave it on, because I am tranfering to hydro?


----------



## KADE (Mar 21, 2007)

peat pellets won't hurt a thing mang.. i always wash off the most dirt n crap i can tho b4 putting into hydro...


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 21, 2007)

That looks like a pretty good setup too R68. I guess I will have to try a few different methods to se what works best. I did get some clones a little while ago, that half of them did not appear to have roots, but I threw them in the aero anyways and they took on roots after a week. Trial and error.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 24, 2007)

Roots baby roots! Little impatient, but now some roots are showing. My little babies do not look the greatest (with a couple of losses or so), but I hope they pull through. Thanks for the help peeps!


----------



## flipmode (Mar 24, 2007)

use rockwool for christ sakes man its 5 bucks a slab i got 100 pack on ebay for like 10 bucks hope its not to late i use a airstone resovier setup .Cheap *** name.A bubbler u shouldnt have the clones in a humidome to long **** i switch them to flowering after a week i like growing mines small 12-24 try to do like 15 to 27 and 30 if i can fit.but i mainly stay at 15 well i only got 3 goin now untill i get my clones but i tested it before i dip it in the concentrate cloning gel u must have cloning gel for the hor mones or else i work work unless u have the right amout of bubles but not even thats a garantee .first dip it get rockwools wet first stick it in rockwoll push down a inch but dont hurt it close the seal up top making sure plant is airtight from the roots.spray humidome good with water  insert plants in the humidome spray leaves and entire humidome make sure u have 2 holes on top humidome left side right side  close humidome cut it on spray leaves  3 times a day by a week u should see roots maybe a little longer but u can flower it from there  ut if u want a bigger plant keep it in veg for a couple of weeks
but not to long
they will start to die becuse they neeed that are to the roots


----------

